# Need some help deciding what to do.



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

So i need some help from my fellow invert lovers 

Im hooked on shrimp. there awesome.

im trying to decide how far i want to indulge myself into shrimp vs fish. right now i have my 38 gallon breeder tank with about 80 shrimp in it (including 5 berried fire reds and 1 berried crs) and its amazing. but i really wanna get a few more species (yellows, cbs, oebt)

im trying to decide whether to make a small "shrimp condo" with my 38 and another 4-6 15 gallons

OR

buy a 40 breeder from a friend and just have 2 larger tanks running with just 2 types in each tank.

OR

sell my community tank fish and make my 125 gallon into a huge shrimp colony or fire reds and crs and then have 2 more types in my 38 gal. and do neither the 40g or the "condo"

what do you all think i should do. i like my fish but i find shrimp very amusing and fun to watch as well.


----------



## RoryM (May 7, 2010)

125 shrimp tank for the win! I just bought a cheap 125 off kijiji and its my next experiment. Once the tank is setup its takes soooo much longer for the water parameters to change and thats what sensitive dwarf shrimp need, STABILITY. Just think you could have a planted 125g with OEBT.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

RoryM said:


> 125 shrimp tank for the win! I just bought a cheap 125 off kijiji and its my next experiment. Once the tank is setup its takes soooo much longer for the water parameters to change and thats what sensitive dwarf shrimp need, STABILITY. Just think you could have a planted 125g with OEBT.


thats my thinking exactly. how amazing would a huge planted shrimp tank look. i have such a GREAT idea for aquascaping it too. but thats gonna be a secret till i decide on what im going to do. it just means selling off my fish which could take a while. (or i say screw it and get another big tank for my fish) lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Big tanks make sense when you keep hundreds of shrimps, I mean maybe thousands ... Beatify of a big shrimps tank is a huge colony living there.

If you planning to enjoy a single shrimp, be able to calculate pregnant females and see babies, smaller tanks will help.
Bigger tank gives more stable water parameters, that's right. But that stable water useful as son as it is good water 
Smaller tanks are easy to maintain, that's for sure.

You know, that I have done a 'shrimp condo' and I see that it was a right decision now.

Note that 'shrimp condo' has similar tanks and similar equipment. That's important part of you are going to safe time and money on maintenance and focus of enjoying shrimps


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

125gal shrimp tank is awesome!!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

agreed, 125 gallons. Except you need to put in at least 200 shrimp to be able to constantly see them. That's some serious money right there.


----------



## Cornputer (Dec 28, 2010)

A 125 gallon tank with only CRS; dude you'll be my new friend


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Big tank divided into sections. Stable water and individual areas for varying species/types.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Cornputer said:


> A 125 gallon tank with only CRS; dude you'll be my new friend


+1

I also would be very happy to see a big tank full of CRS


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hmmm hard to decide! 
I saw Jamesren's big CRS tank(75gal?)- wow that was awesome to see so many CRS swimming around in it!!
then I saw Igor's Shrimp Condo- that looked soo cool with all the tanks fit onto one big tank stand!!
like someone mentioned you could have one big tank with dividers in it, although you'd have to have shrimps that all like the same water parameters, if you had a 'condo' then you could try any type of shrimp each with its own setup...


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

this has been temporarily been put on hold. one of my AC500s decided to poop out on me and im going tomorrow to pickup a Ehiem canister at BA Barrie. right now i am leaning towards trying to get another larger tank 75G plus and making it my new community tank, and then swapping my 125 to a CRS / Fire Red colony.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Not that i'm a serious shrimp dude aside from a clean up crew, but i saw this post a few months ago and it is seriously bad @#!..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-custom-acrylic-12g-long-1-a.html#post1189460


----------

